# Baby Hogs... ridiculously pic heavy :S



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you get when you mix a male high white pinto cinnacot, and a chocolate snowflake pinto....

These bundles of joy...










































Baby one... 99% sure female.


























Baby two... 99% sure female


























Baby three... 99% sure female. Either way it's deffo staying with me  


































Baby four... It's a boy alright.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Baby five... 99% sure female.


























They're just over 3 weeks now, and growing fast


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Absolutely gorgeous, will you be letting these go?? *
*I soooooo love baby hogs.... will update my thread tomorrow me thinks.... *


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *Absolutely gorgeous, will you be letting these go?? *
> *I soooooo love baby hogs.... will update my thread tomorrow me thinks.... *


Cheers... I'll pass your comments on 

I'm keeping baby 3, and one of the other girls might have a home sorted hopefully

I was originally going to keep them all, but I really don't think I have the room/money for another 5 4x2s lol


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble:
they are propper little diddlers !!! how cute


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## little conkers (May 29, 2010)

is girl 1 still available? x


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

*VERY JELOUSE .... lol x*


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! so tempted to kidnap number 5 :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Number 5 gets my vote


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

They are all truly stunning. Well done  

I can see why you are keeping number 3 hehe !! 

Lovely litter :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

What little darlings :flrt:

You must be so proud of them all.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

All beautiful, love the darker ones!:blush:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks all



snakemum;82992they are propper little diddlers !!! how cute[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks... I can't stop smiling every time I see them
> 
> 
> southpython said:
> ...


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

:hmm: you selling any of those bad boys?


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable!

My Noah's mother was a Champagne Albino with a Chocolate Pinto Dad, she's a beautiful colour with a big black nose :}


----------

